
Ask HN: What is the best way to connect other HN users? - aryamaan
There are few users I want to connect to but on their profiles, I don&#x27;t see any contact info. And just commenting on their comments to ask for email doesn&#x27;t see quite right.
======
brudgers
If someone doesn't list contact information on their profile, then maybe the
best assumption is that that person does not wish to be contacted in the
context of using Hacker News. To put it another way, it's not clear why you
wish to contact those few users: maybe you're a recruiter or a grifter or
looking for a technical cofounder to implement an idea for 10% sweat equity.
Or not. Either way, Hacker News isn't Linkedin. It makes anonymity available
by default and other people's choice in that regard is worth respecting as a
community value.

Good luck.

~~~
aryamaan
valid point. Fair enough.

------
TheSpiceIsLife
You're profile doesn't have any contact details either.

~~~
aryamaan
Updated.

